# pin set up



## Possumtoad (Dec 5, 2011)

I am wondering if my pin set up may be off. This past weekend I noticed that I cant see the spot when stacking pins, which is costing me points. I shoot in the bhfs class with a 5 pin hogg it spot hogg sight. My pins are set up with the 40yrd pin in the middle. What would happen if I moved my 20yrd pin to the very top of the sight, then moved the rest up accordingly? My other option would be to get a sight with the level on top. idea's?


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Easy solution for indoor, you only need one pin for the 20 yard range. 

However, outdoors for 3D or field, you'll need the additional pins so your solution seems like it would work. The only way to know is to try it. 

During competition, you're not allowed to move your pins, but, in practice, nothing stops you from making any adjustment you want to try. Take advantage of all the adjustment your sight is capable of to make it work for you. 

Just make one adjustment at a time and make marks on the sight so that you can go back if the new settings don't work for you. I use the silver & gold felt tip pens since they can be removed.

I'm not satisfied with this answer, but without more information, it's tough to give you better answers.

Allen


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

One thing some BHFS shooters do for outdoor competitions is to have the middle pin an odd color, like red or orange and the others green or yellow. This eliminates some of the confusion seen when stacking pins because your eyes are given that odd colored pin as a reference and naturally sight around it to zero in on the desired pin.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

I have heard that some BHFS shooters will sight in the top of their level at the 80 yarder go up from there...........but we all know that aint right..:lie:


----------



## Possumtoad (Dec 5, 2011)

My pins go from grn, red, yellow, red, grn. I'm shooting 3d outdoors. I noticed the problem when I stacked to 80 yards. the orange spot was hidden by the level. You make one little twitch and your off center without even noticing until it's to late. Is there any draw backs if I move the pins up and re sight. I was thinking the extra room below the 60yd pins might help to see the spot when stacking.


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

I would think that you would always want the top pin to be very near the top of your sight housing... in order to get the most distance out of your sight 
Although, I do always leave a tiny little bit of upward adjustment on that top pin... just in case something changes.

I do not know what "stacking" refers to however.


----------

